
The Right Way to Breathe During Coronavirus Pandemic - longdefeat
https://scitechdaily.com/powerful-medical-benefit-the-right-way-to-breathe-during-the-coronavirus-pandemic/
======
newsbinator
I remember discussion on HN a few months back wondering if breathing through
one's nose lets COVID through the blood-brain barrier to start wreaking
neurological havoc.

It would be interesting to read thoughts on whether this is still a concern,
as opposed to this article, claiming breathing through the nose has antiviral
effects.

